#ubuntu-jp 2010-12-06
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ¡Hola! ¿Cómo estas? = Hello! How are you?
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: thats right
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: I made it so you can click on the results (as you asked) but I have only made the english version, I will make a japanese version of my dictionary soon http://carrydesktop.dyndns.org/ad/ad.html
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Feel it better to show your own dictionary page.
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: it would be hard to make my own dictionary, wikitionary is already made
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ok.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Certainly, I feel it too hard, too.
<amigojapan> yes
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: soon I will make a japanese version of this page, please look at it again then, ok?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ok.
<amigojapan> thanx
<SalahGo> おはよう！　＾＾
<sarhan> konnichiwa
<SalahGo> うるさい：p
<sarhan> somone can help me?
<SalahGo> 日本語だよここに。。。
#ubuntu-jp 2010-12-07
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<nobuto> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは？
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<jkbys_> アクションアイテムで何かありますか
<hito_jp> そこ二人に分裂しない
<jkbys> あ、かくとこまちがえた
<mizunoXT> こんばんは
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/WIP/Events/CheckList 書いたので、ミズノさん査読と補正お願いします
<mizunoXT> 帰宅次第とりかかります
<mizunoXT> 携帯から試練中なので（ぉ
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20101207
<hito_jp> OSC東京は明後日あたりに申し込み開始だと思うので、そのタイミングで申し込みます。
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<hito_jp> ところで10.04.1はどーなりましたかね
<jkbys> なにもできていません
<jkbys> 10.04.2はいつでしたっけ・・・
<nobuto> February 17th
<nobuto> らしいです。
<jkbys> そんな先ならつくったほうがいいですね
<jkbys> 今週末には時間とってやります
<hito_jp> 実はあと2ヶ月しかないんですけどね……
<jkbys> 他にあるでしょうか
<jkbys> では議題のほうへ
<Henrich> こんばんは。寒くなりましたね。
<hito_jp> 開始時間にHenrichがいる＝明日は雨
<mizunoXT> 今日も雨ふりましたぉ
<jkbys> 外に出てないから分からない
<hito_jp> まあそれはともかく
<jkbys> lp-l10n-jaのdelegation
<jkbys>     * そもそも論：基本的には、翻訳作業者の権限取得の経路に依存すると考えるべき。
<jkbys>           o 経路A：Ubuntuの翻訳から派生して、「Ubuntuで使われるLPでホストされているプロジェクト」の翻訳を行う作業者。
<jkbys>                 + こちらはubuntu-i18n-jaのプロセスを用いてよい。
<jkbys>                 +
<jkbys>                   -> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/enroll/translator_candidates で、「lp-i18n-jaの権限も付与する」と書けばOKで、実務上の問題はない。
<jkbys>           o 経路B：「LPでホストされているプロジェクトのうち、lp-translatorsを翻訳作業者に指定したもの」の作業者。
<jkbys>                 + ubuntu-i18n-jaのプロセスが用いられるべきではない。
<jkbys>                       # プロジェクト毎に妥当と判断される基準に基づいて権限付与が行えるようになっていなければならない。
<jkbys>                       # 「Ubuntuと関係のない分野だが、しかしLPで作業している」プロジェクトの存在を考えると、ubuntu-i18n-jaで包摂できると考えてはならない。
<jkbys>                 +
<jkbys>                   -> プロジェクト毎に「権限付与のための流れ」が定義されていれば、それに従う形で問題ないと思われる。
<jkbys>                       # 問題点：「海外主体のプロジェクトで、日本語翻訳作業者がまだ1名」という例外が起こると非常に困る。ubuntu-i18n-jaで代わりにコミット作業するのは妥当性がない。
<jkbys>                       # [ ] プロジェクト毎の「定義された権限付与の流れを使う」もしくは「未定義の場合は、権限が必要な人の立ち位置を明確にしてもらえれば応相談」あたりが妥当？
<jkbys>                       #
<jkbys>                         -> という部分は文書化されていないといけない。
<jkbys>                             * 「lp-i18n-jaの権限を持つプロジェクト外の人に触られたくない場合はどうするのがいいのか」的な話も書いておくべきと思われる。
<jkbys>                             * [ ] 各場所は上記のenroll/translator_candidatesで妥当？
<mizunoXT> 携帯の画面だと読みきれないのが解りました orz
<jkbys> 心の瞳で見るといい
<nobuto> https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups を見てもらうとわかると思うんですが、プロジェクト毎に「権限付与のための流れ」を定義する場合はLaunchpad Translatorsに委任せず自前でチームを作ります。で、自前で定義する手間を省くためにLaunchpad Translatorsに委任するというのが現状だと思います。
<hito_jp> それはどこの条件の破則になるでしょう。
<nobuto> ので経路Bは有り得ないといって差し支えない状態を想定しているのかなと。
<nobuto> ubuntu-i18n-ja とプロセスを分離するという結論自体は間違っていないと思います。
<hito_jp> 経路Bがありえないと言い切れるのか、ありえないと言って差し支えないのかって意味違う気がしていて、後者だとプロセス定義して文書書かないとダメですよね。
<hito_jp> で、前者を断言する材料が見当たらんす。
<nobuto> 「プロジェクト毎に「権限付与のための流れ」が定義されて」は有り得ないですね。
<hito_jp> あれそこなの？
<nobuto> 「プロジェクト毎に妥当と判断される基準に基づいて権限付与が行えるようになっていなければならない。 」も有り得ないですね。
<hito_jp> えーと、「思います」になってるのにありえないと断言できるミッシングリンクは何？
<hito_jp> あと、ミッシングリンクを埋めても「lp-i18nにdelegateしつつ自分らでも翻訳したいんですけど」って言われた場合用ドキュメントが必要にならんかという問題に戻りますし。
<hito_jp> そこも含めて結局文書にしないといけないのでは、という部分の結論はagreeできるけど細部が違うって感じで良いですかね。
<hito_jp> delegateしつつうんぬんについては新規にメンバ定義してlp-i18nをincludeしろ、でいいわけですが、そういうことができるよっていう文書がここにあるよ、って示せないとイケナイ気がする。
<nobuto> いや https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/LaunchpadTranslators にすべて書いてあるので、「lp-i18nにdelegateしつつ自分らでも翻訳したいんですけど」への対処はlp-l10-jaとしては必要ないです。わかりにくかったとしたらそれはLaunchpad Translatorsとしての問題。
<hito_jp> いや、だからそこへsee also: とかって書かれた文書いるんじゃないんですかね。
<mizunoXT> そっちに投げるなら投げるで、ポインタがいるんじゃね
<nobuto> 「lp-l10-jaは、Launchpad Translators translation groupの1つです。Launchpad Translatorsに関する説明はこちらをご覧ください」
<nobuto> ぐらいってことですかね。
<nobuto> それぐらいならあってもいいんじゃないですかね。
<hito_jp> そのへんは実例含めないとダメ文書の見本になりそうな気がしますが、もうちょっと書くよっていう意味でならOKかと。
<mizunoXT> あってもいい、ってことは、村田さんは基本的にそういうことを書きたくないのか。それがちょっとわからないけど
<nobuto> 要らないと思ってます。
<jkbys> 書くと何かデメリットがあるということでしょうか
<mizunoXT> 明確な害がないなら書いたらいいと思う。積極的に排除する理由はなにかな
<hito_jp> 「自分が書きたくないから」ならそれを明示してくれれば。
<nobuto> 「lp-i18nにdelegateしつつ自分らでも翻訳したいんですけど」とかはプロジェクトを運営している人向けの話なので、そういった話はLaunchpad上のプロジェクトのヘルプで示すべきで、lp-l10n-jaという末端の部分でどうこう書いても翻訳に参加したい人にとっては説明が複雑になりすぎるだけだと思ってます。
<hito_jp> それは別ページにするのでは解決しないという主張？
<nobuto> 別ページとは？
<hito_jp> 説明が複雑になるんですよね、「〜〜〜したい人はこちらを見てください」つって説明が書いてある、という状態は受け入れられないです？
<hito_jp> んで「こちら」の先にdelegateうんぬんの話が書いてある状態。そこからさらにLPのヘルプにリンク。
<mizunoXT> それだけの理由なら、やる前から全排除ってのはどうかなあと思う
<nobuto> 1文とリンクなら複雑にはならないですけど、なんで必要ものを掲載するのかなと。
<hito_jp> え、「村田さん以外にそれが必要だと信じている人がいるから」は村田さんにとって重要な理由ではない？
<nobuto> 必要な理由に納得できてない。
<mizunoXT> 必ずしも必要でないことと、排除することは別じゃないかなーと
<nobuto> 個人的に必要ないとは思っているものの、1文1リンクなら許容できるという立場です。
<hito_jp> えと、「書きたい」という人と「書く理由が分からない」の意見がある場合に、「書くな」はどこからも出てこないと思うんですが、そうではない？
<hito_jp> でも村田さんの発言は「書くな」を主張している。
<hito_jp> それは、「村田さん以外にそれが必要だと信じている人がいるから」は村田さんにとって重要な理由ではないことを意味してしまうかもしれない。
<hito_jp> と思うんですが、そうではない？
<hito_jp> これが「書くべき」と「書くな」が出てくるならわかるんですよ。
<hito_jp> 「書くべき」「書きたい」と「書く理由がわからない」はテーゼとして対立しない。
<hito_jp> なので村田さんの主張は「書く理由がわからない」ではなく「書くな」で、何か我々にみえてないものが見えてるのではないか、という懸念があったりする。
<hito_jp> 言い換えると、「理由がわからないので説明してくれ」とか「こういう工夫をしないといけない」ではなく、停止要請になる理由は何。
<mizunoXT> そう、そこが疑問
<hito_jp> で、そこに村田さんしか見えてない何かがあって「書いちゃダメだったんじゃん！」になるのは避けたい。
<nobuto> 翻訳のグループに入りたい人にとって、関連のないものを載せられると複雑になるだけだ、ということでいいですかね。
<hito_jp> それは「こういう工夫がいるよ」であって「書くな」ではないと思います。
<nobuto> だから1文1リンクでどうだという妥協点にならないですかね。
<hito_jp> で、「こういう工夫をしないと」が「書くな」にみえてたとするなら、議論の立て方を考えた方がいい。
<hito_jp> 1文1リンクでどうだというのは、「別ページの解説も書くな」を意味している？　それとも「別ページに解説するならいいよ」？
<nobuto> 別ページに何を書くんですかね？
<SalahGo> こんばんは皆さん！
<hito_jp> 「lp-i18nにdelegateしつつ自分らでも翻訳したいんですけど」の話。
<hito_jp> それも書くべきではない？
<Henrich> SalahGo: わ。
<hito_jp> わ。
<nobuto> メインにはlp-l10-jaに入る条件を書くとして、「lp-i18nにdelegateしつつ自分らでも翻訳したいんですけど」という別ページの解説にはどのような追加点が入るんですかね？
<Henrich> nobuto: 複雑に見えないようにできれば、情報を載せてもいいんじゃね？という妥協点はありなのかね
<hito_jp> なぜかその妥協点はないという主張に見える。そして、もしそういう主張だとすると、その主張の根幹に何かみえてない前提がありそうで怖い。
<hito_jp> 仮定に仮定を載せてるけど。
<Henrich> nobuto: ページに多量の情報＝ノイズが入るのが参入者の障害になる、という意見でいいのかな？
<nobuto> Henrich: そうです。現段階でhitoさんが載せようとしている情報がノイズにしか感じられないという立場です。
<Henrich> hito: それに対して、情報が少ないと参入者が立ち往生したり無用の混乱を招くのじゃないか、でいいですか？
<hito_jp> その理由だと偽。
<Henrich> hito: どういう理由になります？
<SalahGo> 俺がツニジアのウブンツォコテエムから。　：）
<hito_jp> 俯瞰した情報がないと混乱を招く、が意図に近いです。
<hito_jp> 参入者の立ち往生はたぶん起きない。
<Henrich> hito_jp: 誰が困るのを避けたい？
<hito_jp> project関係者で日本語ドキュメントを主に読む人
<Henrich> ん、もうちょい質問。project関係者、というのは何プロジェクト？
<hito_jp> 「lp-i18nにdelegateしつつ自分らでも翻訳したいんですけど」という要望を持っていて、「本家」が存在する開発者/翻訳作業者にとっては、↑にあたる情報はないと困る。
<hito_jp> LPでhostされてる任意のプロジェクト、ですね。
<hito_jp> で、より踏み込んだ主張をすると、lp-i18n-jaを譲ってもらった立場である以上、そういう俯瞰図を示す義務があると考えてます。
<Henrich> nobuto: 明示的に「誰々に向けた情報」というナビゲーションがあれば、情報を載せてもノイズにならないんじゃないですかね？
<mizunoXT> あー、譲ってもらったんだったっけ
<hito_jp> そこで大問題なメールが流れて真っ青になったのもいい思い出。（にしたい
<nobuto> 「誰々に向けた情報」の「誰」が今回のlp-l10-jaに関わる部分であればそうなんですが、hitoさんが対象とされている「誰」がもう1つ上のレイヤーな気がします。
<hito_jp> 関連情報ですらなくてミスディレクションだという話をしていますか？
<nobuto> https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject/ChoosingAGroup とか、 https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/LaunchpadTranslators の日本語版を作りたいという主張ですかね。
<hito_jp> ぜんぜん。
<hito_jp> そこへのポインタでいいじゃん、という村田さんの主張には同意しているつもり。しかしサマリは必要だという立場。
<nobuto> それは翻訳者に向けたサマリですかね？
<hito_jp> その「翻訳者」が意味するものが「翻訳作業だけする人」という意味なら「それに限らない」という回答。
<Henrich> SalahGo: Tunisia?
<hito_jp> 「開発もやるけど翻訳もやっていて、プロジェクトのdriverに意見をいう可能性がある人」ぐらいの想定です。
<SalahGo> Henrich, hai ^^
<hito_jp> でも母語は日本語。
<nobuto> lp-l10-jaのページでLaunchpad Translatorsへの権限委譲やその仕組み自体の概要を書くってことですよね？
<hito_jp> 我々にはlp-i10n-jaを譲ってもらった経緯から、そうした潜在的な利用者への広報の義務がある、という暗黙の前提を含んで、yes.
<SalahGo> We're holding a meeting next week on open source, so i'm browsing all ubuntu channels to invite anyone who can come to Tunisia :)
<nobuto> 「lp-i10n-jaを譲ってもらった経緯」があるなしで義務があるかないかが変わります？
<SalahGo> The Keynote will be ensured by Mark Shuttleworth  :)
<hito_jp> 「あるから余計」ぐらい。
<nobuto> なら経緯を理由にする必要ないじゃない。
<hito_jp> え、「義務がある」から「強い義務がある」に変わったという話なんですが。
<Henrich> SalahGo: Wow :)  I met him at Debconf10 in NYC
<SalahGo> Henrich, Lucky you, i hope we can meet him as a LocoTeam after the keynote :)
<hito_jp> 「経緯を理由にする必要がない」から「踏み込んだ発言をすると」なのですよ。
<SalahGo> So anyone from Ubuntu-jp can come?
<Henrich> 今のところは私は記述してもいいんじゃないの、という立場に一票。どう運用されているかはあっても害にならないし、見せ方さえ抑えていれば有用だと思います。
<hito_jp> Henrich, could you go Tunisia? ;)
<mizunoXT> 邪魔にならないなら記述したほうがいい、に一票。書いてはいけないという主張はよく理解できない
<hito_jp> いいところらしいですよ。>チュニジア
<Henrich> Haha, if my boss and wife would approve... ;)
<nobuto> 「明示的に「誰々に向けた情報」というナビゲーションがあれば、情報を載せてもノイズにならないんじゃないですかね？」という質問に答えられない時点でダメですね。賛成はしないけど、止めることはできない。
<SalahGo> The meeting will also stress on Cloud Computing, as it's getting more & more anticipated
<kuromabo> 概要程度の文章とリンクであれば記述したほうがいいに一票。
<SalahGo> http://www.tunisiaopensourceconf.tn/index.php?id=263&L=2
<hito_jp> そしてその強硬な反対の理由を説明してほしいのであった……。
<Henrich> SalahGo: thanks
<hito_jp> なんか地雷が埋まっていて、村田さんだけがそれを見てる、というモデルの疑いが消せてない。
<nobuto> じゃあhitoさんの想定するケースで説明すると、
<hito_jp> （ので時間をかけているともいう
<hito_jp> 「必要ない理由」なら説明はいらない。
<hito_jp> 「やってはいけない理由」の説明がほしい。
<Henrich> Wow, it takes 6 time in Tunisia? Tunisian folks seem to be so aggressive
<nobuto> 「関連のないことは書くべきではない」が「やってはいけない理由」ですけど、明確に「誰々に向けた情報」と
<nobuto> する時点で、「関連のないこと」と言えなくなった。という感じですかね。
<jkbys> 関連がないということを示せれば、書いてはいけない理由になりそうですが
<hito_jp> え、それなら「書き方工夫しようよ」という主張でよかったのでは。
<SalahGo> Henrich, we're managing to spread the open source spirit, not with aggressive means at least i hope :p
<jkbys> 本当に関連がないなら、誰々に向けた情報という形で書くべきでもないですよね
<Henrich> :)
<nobuto> jkbys: そうですね。ただ徐々に関連がないとは言い切れないという気になってきました。
<jkbys> じゃあだいたい議論はまとまったのかな
<Henrich> まぁ、ホントにノイズだよねーとなったら消せばいいんじゃないの？
<hito_jp> たぶん。嫌な予感が払底できてないことをのぞけば。
<jkbys> 誰が書いてくれますか
<hito_jp> この流れだと書かないとなんですが
<hito_jp> しかしその前に、lp-i18n-jaの権限付与のやり方を決めないとという山があったり。
<SalahGo> anyways, thank you very much for welcoming me
<hito_jp> （やっとこっちに移れるともいう
<SalahGo> Arigatou gozaimashita! ^^
<jkbys> それは今日やりますか？
<SalahGo> ja ittekimasu!
<hito_jp> ねむいからいやです（ぉ
<SalahGo> matte ne~
<jkbys> mata ne-
<jkbys> じゃあ次回まわしで
<jkbys> 他になければ
<mizunoXT> じゃあ改めて温泉へ
<jkbys> 終わりましょうか
<jkbys> 貴様どこにいるんだ
<hito_jp> ああ、アラビア語で挨拶すべきかとか考えて調べ始めた時点で行ってしまわれた……
<hito_jp> 試される大地？
<jkbys> またか
<nobuto> 権限の話で、「プロジェクト毎に「権限付与のための流れ」が定義されていれば、それに従う形で問題ないと思われる。 」とかは前提がおかしいという認識で合意してますかね？
<mizunoXT> いつもの函館ですぉ
<hito_jp> （肝臓が）試される大地とかそんな感じ
<mizunoXT> PCもってきてないので、携帯から接続ですぉ
<hito_jp> 微妙。lp-18n-jaそのままというケースは「するな、すくなくとも-jaではしらんし基本それは正しくないincludeしろ」ってどっかに書いてあればいいよね、という気はする。
<hito_jp> 書かれてないと「うちのプロジェクトはlp-18n担当になってるので-jaの翻訳権限くださいそういうルールになってます」って言われたときに説明コストが馬鹿にならない。
<nobuto> lp-18n(lp-l10n?)相当というのもよくわからないですね。説明コストに関しては、 https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/LaunchpadTranslators にすべて書いてある話ですし。
<hito_jp> えーと、村田さんが妥当と思うものをとりあえず書いてという気がする。
<Henrich> とりあえず見守るもーど。
<nobuto> 今？次回まで？
<hito_jp> 次回まで。
<nobuto> わかりました。
<hito_jp> 今5分あれば書けるよっていうなら待ちますが
<nobuto> いや次回で。
<jkbys> じゃあよろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> 他になにかあるでしょうか
<hito_jp> でも正直、「村田さんが全部メール対応してくれるならいいよただし返事する前に出す予定のメール見せろ」といって終わらせたい気分。
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日でいいですか？
<nobuto> 確実ではないですが、たぶん大丈夫なはず。
<Henrich> no problem
<hito_jp> そこは「火曜日だと問題のある人？」と言っておくと返事待ちコストがなくなる気がします（ひどい
<jkbys> いつも返事またずに終わってる気もする
<jkbys> 何分待つかは俺の気分次第
<hito_jp> まあ開始時点で次回は火曜日っていう日程は入ってるんですけどね。
<jkbys> １４日ってことで。お疲れ様でした。
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
<jkbys> チュニジアはアフリカか・・・
<Henrich> アフリカ大陸いったことない
<jkbys> いってきてください
<jkbys> 海外いきたいな
<jkbys> 学生のときに行っておくべきだった
<mizunoXT> いまから学生になるというのは
<jkbys> 去年までなら可能だったかもしれんがね・・・
<hito_jp> なんとなく https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20101207 をまとめた気がする
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<Henrich> 仰向けのまま輸出しますか
<hito_jp> 貨物で。
<jkbys> ﾔﾒﾃｰ
<Henrich> 海外は30過ぎてから初めていきましたが
<hito_jp> パラメータシートは書いてあげますよ！　「核ミサイルの材料に使えますか？　いいえ」とか。
<Henrich> 検疫で引っかかるの確実
<mizunoXT> まさに今海外にいますが（ぉ
<nobuto> 「そのままlp-i18nを使う」か「lp-i18nをincludeしたグループを使う」ってどういう違いですかね？
<nobuto> あ、わかりました、なんでもないです。
<hito_jp> いやその誤解の要因を反映して修正するんだ！
<mizunoXT> なんだかいろいろ嫌な予感がするぉ
<hito_jp> 温泉にMilestone落とすとか
<hito_jp> 帰ろうとしたら吹雪で帰れないとか
<nobuto> いややっぱりおかしいな。後者の「lp-i18nをincludeしたグループを使う」っていう事態は起こり得ないな。
<hito_jp> why?
<mizunoXT> 六花亭で買った、南蛮渡来のカステイラでも食べよう
<nobuto> プロジェクトが指定できるのはLaunchpad Translatorsかその他で、Launchpad Translators全体を包括するグループは作成できず、言語ごとに支部を支部で包括するみたいなことしかできない。
<hito_jp> -ja を include したものはできると読めるけどその理解で正しい？
<nobuto> それはできると思います。が、それはincludeした側のルールなわけで、lp-l10n-jaとして参加方法を定義する上で、考慮する必要のないものかと。
<hito_jp> いや、それ書いとかないと「こういう場合どうするの」ってなって議論にならなくなるから。
<hito_jp> 「この場合は〜〜〜という理由で考慮する必要はありません」とか書かないと。
<nobuto> じゃあ経路Cですね。
<hito_jp> 経路B存在しないならそれ書き直せばいいのに。
<nobuto> いや、指摘した部分が修正されて経路Bも存在意義がありますよ。
<nobuto> とりあえず議事録はこれで投げて、来週までに場合分けを仕切り直して書くでいいですか？
<hito_jp> はい
<hito_jp> （何をもって経路BとCにわけるのか判然としないけどそこも来週までに直ると思ってる）
<mizunoXT> そんな隙にサッポロクラシックゲットずざー
<hito_jp> あいかわらず（肝臓が）試される大地してる人が……
<mizunoXT> まだまだ北の試練は続くのです（キリッ
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2010-12-08
<rx007> こんにちは！
<rx007> newbieです
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<rx007> sorry...
<rx007> こんばんは
<rx007> :)
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<amigojapan> konbanha Emmanuel_Chanel
<rx007> konbanwa
<Emmanuel_Chanel> :)
<rx007> おはよう！
#ubuntu-jp 2010-12-09
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんにちは．
<boscowitch> おそようございます
<boscowitch> 7:19時
<boscowitch> 眠い～
<boscowitch> 午前
#ubuntu-jp 2010-12-10
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<amigojapan> konbanha Emmanuel_Chanel 今日日本語版を作りました　　　見てください　http://carrydesktop.dyndns.org/ad/adj.html
<Emmanuel_Chanel> はい…ただ， URI の前の全角スペースは半角にして下さい…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> http://carrydesktop.dyndns.org/ad/adj.html
<Emmanuel_Chanel> amigojapan: 元辞書は何ですか？
<amigojapan> JMdict
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ok.
<amigojapan> JMdict へのＵＲＬ書いてありますよ
<amigojapan> どこが全額スペースですか？よくわかりません
<amigojapan> 全角
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 見てください と http://carrydesktop.dyndns.org/ad/adj.html の間．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> You put a Zenkaku space between 見てください and http://carrydesktop.dyndns.org/ad/adj.html
<Emmanuel_Chanel> You input a space with swicthing anthy on. So you put a Zenkaku space.
<amigojapan> oh Emmanuel_Chanel I finally udnerstand, sorry
<amigojapan> oyasuminasai
<king313> Hi guys. This question is offtopic, but I need to know how this word is spelled in japanese: thu ki ai. It is refered to the way of making bussiness in Japan
<king313> Thanks!
#ubuntu-jp 2010-12-11
<ufo_> 大家好
<ufo_> 有人在吗
<ufo_> yourenzaima
<ufo_> 有人在吗
<ufo_> a:hello
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2010-12-12
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ここはログが公開されます．
<neko> こばわー
<Emmanuel_Chanel> まあ，公開されて困る話なんてないだろうけどね．
<neko> 了解です。基本はROM専門かも・・・・
<NEGIBO> しかし…ここしばらく眺めてたけど
<NEGIBO> 英語とか中国語しか飛び交ってなかったような。。。
<neko> ｗｗ
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 私が前やったやり取り．参考になるかどうかは分かりませんが… http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2010/05/21/%23ubuntu-jp.html
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 日本人が標準で習う外国語は英語だけなのにね…なぜか，中国語が分かると思い込んでいる中国人が多そうな感じ…
<weidele> tokyo hot
<weidele> fuck japanese
<boscowitch> ばか
#ubuntu-jp 2011-12-06
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<hito_jp> ぎ、議題が……ない……
<jkbys> ない
<hito_jp> 年末年始の予定決めるのがいいのかなぁ
<jkbys> かなぁ
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20111206
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<hito_jp> https://forums.ubuntulinux.jp/viewforum.php?id=24 つくりました
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> 議題ないですがなにかありますか
<hito_jp> みんなうぶまがリリースで力尽きてますたぶん
<jkbys> おつかれさまでした
<jkbys> 年末年始の火曜は27と3か・・・
<hito_jp> 27やって3スルーかなぁとは思っています
<jkbys> それがいいかもしれない
<hito_jp> 両方スルーでもいいかもなんですが
<jkbys> 大晦日にやったことがある気もする
<hito_jp> あえて大晦日にだらだらと……
<jkbys> じゃあ27にやる感じということで
<jkbys> 他になければ終わりましょうか
<jkbys> 来週も火曜でいいですよね
<hito_jp> はい
<jkbys> ではおつかれさまでした
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした
<hito_jp> うぶまが6号、今週末10日に発売です！　とか宣伝しとけばいいんですかね……
<nobuto> もう終わっちゃったですかね？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-12-08
<yuch4n> who AzureSto_
<yuch4n> aaa
#ubuntu-jp 2012-12-03
<jkbys> こんばんは
<chonan> こんばんは
<mocchi> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mocchi> 前回の議事録ないのですが、もしかして作ってない？
<hito_jp> だれか議事録を……（たおれかけ
<hito_jp> そもそも開催してない
<mocchi> ありゃ
<mocchi> あと11月分バッファのうぶまが、Vol.8なので直しておきますね。
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20121203
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムはきっと動きなし
<hito_jp> ハードウェア候補が変わったぐらいかも
<hito_jp> > 某社の
<jkbys> OH
<hito_jp> http://nttxstore.jp/_II_P814164395
<hito_jp> でも掃除の結果次第だよみたいな。
<chonan> きましたか。NECの薄型
<jkbys> チームレポートは11月分を書きに行かないといけない
<mocchi> 選択肢Cとして追加でOK? > hito_jp
<hito_jp> むしろ一択
<hito_jp> RAIDカード挿すとあがってこないとか壮絶なオチがなければ。
<jkbys> 掃除ってなんでしたっけ
<mocchi> オチがあったときのために、現在のAとBは残しておくのがいいのかなとも思うのですが？
<hito_jp> サーバーにほこりたまって誤動作してる疑いもあるんで掃除してちょ、ということで村田さんに。
<hito_jp> いやどうせ古いんで。> A/B
<mocchi> らじゃっす > A/B
<jkbys> 掃除はいつごろしてもらえるんだろう
<hito_jp> してくれたんじゃないかなぁ（電源落ちてる風味）、という状態で止まってますね……
<hito_jp> どうせわたし今月中は余暇とか存在しないので、先送っても死なない気はします
<jkbys> なるほど
<jkbys> チームレポート11月は書きに行っておきます
<jkbys> ってことで議題かな
<jkbys> OSC 2013 Tokyo/Spring
<jkbys>     http://www.ospn.jp/osc2013-spring/
<jkbys>     [ ] 今回も参加するでよい？
<jkbys>         参加予定：shibata（両日）
<jkbys>     [ ] 誰がセミナーを担当する？
<jkbys>     [ ] 誰が申し込む？
<jkbys>         申し込みを経験したい人がいなければshibata
<hito_jp> chonanさん申し込みしたことありましたっけ。
<chonan> ああ、某コミュニティでやったことあります。
<hito_jp> ああ（遠い目
<chonan> (... ほとんど自作自演な内容でアレゲな内容だった気が ...)
<hito_jp> じゃあしばたさんお願いしますでいいのかな……。
<jkbys> いいのかな
<jkbys> 20日期限か
<jkbys> セミナーのタイトルぐらいは決めないと申し込みできないかな
<hito_jp> そうか……。
<jkbys> まぁ再来週までに決めれば間に合いそうですけど
<hito_jp> 伸ばしても死なないやつは遅延評価にして、ミーティングの曜日のちょうせいした方がいいと思うっす
<jkbys> 曜日調整はメールでやったほうがいいかな？
<hito_jp> それ収束するんかな……
<hito_jp> ああ、調整くんとかあのへんを曜日だけ入れて使えばいいんですね
<jkbys> それは名案
<chonan> おお
<hito_jp> URLこれにしたので「見たい人」も含めてポチってね、とやればなんとなく収束しそうな気がします。
<jkbys> じゃあそれをやりましょうか
<hito_jp> 曜日だけ入れるのムリくさいんで、日付はダミーで入れてスルーしてもらうのがいいかな
<jkbys> あとで作ってみます
<jkbys> 11.04のEOLアナウンス
<jkbys>     [ ] 誰がアナウンスする？
<jkbys> これも私がやるのがいいかな
<hito_jp> wikiのどっかにアナウンスジェネレータが転がってると思いますのでそれで……
<jkbys> さがしてみます
<jkbys> 議題オワタ
<jkbys> 他に何かありますか
<hito_jp> 自分はないっす
<chonan> ありません
<jkbys> じゃあ終わりましょうか
<mocchi> ないです。OSC東京は参加で確定ですか？
<hito_jp> maybe
<jkbys> 次回は・・・曜日調整次第ってことで
<hito_jp> それは調整しんどいので、次回は月曜にしておいて、その次から適用にするのがいいと思います
<jkbys> じゃあそれで
<mocchi> maybeって議事録に何て書いたらいいですか？
<hito_jp> 「おそらく人員は集まるので参加する」
<mocchi> ありがとうございます > hito_jp
<jkbys> では次回は10日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<chonan> ot
<chonan> おつかれさまです
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20121203
<mocchi> chonan: チェック後、議事録の送信お願いします
<hito_jp> なんか現実とちがうことがたくさん書いてある気がする……
<mocchi> うー
<mocchi> 修正お願いします・・・ > hito_jp
<hito_jp> OSCの申し込みするのはshibataさんだと思われる
<hito_jp> あと矢印の使い方がちがう
<hito_jp> さらに「誰がアナウンスする？」とかはスタブなので消すべき
<mocchi> 確かに違ってますね・・・ > 矢印
<hito_jp> ということであとはよろしくお願いします……（ぱた
<mocchi> 直しました: https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20121203
<chonan> 送信了解しました
<mocchi> chonan: よろしくお願いします
<mocchi> chonan: それはそうと、うぶまがの今号での大活躍（？）おめでとうございます
<chonan> どうしてああなったw
<chonan> 実は撮影のあとひっそりとCent特集の打ち合わせもしてたり。
<mocchi> おぉ
<chonan> 撮影行かなかったらCent特集ももっと違うものになったかもしれず。
<chonan> 結構いきあたりばったりなのに、さも最初から仕組んだかのような記事に仕上げるのはさすがだと思いますた。
<mocchi> そんな裏話がｗ
<chonan> うぶんちゅまでオマージュしてるのはちょっと予想外で焦りました。
<mocchi> Cent/Ubuntuのネットワークインターフェイス設定が比較してあったのが勉強になりましたねー。
<mocchi> もうちょっと撮影が早かったら、うぶんちゅに登場していたかもしれず！？
<chonan> 普通の記事の中でさりげなくネタに使ったのを三倍返しした感が。
<mocchi> 普通・・・の記事・・・だと・・・？
<chonan> 文字コードとCent特集のシェア1%話ですね
<chonan> 文字コードなネタは p109 ですね
<mocchi> あ、そういう意味でしたか。
<chonan> あ、でも
<chonan> 動かし隊の「俺の嫁」解説は、ほんとうにそういう例えでメールしましたw
<mocchi> 実話だったのねアレ・・・
<chonan> 記事のネタに使うとは恐るべしw
<mocchi> 俺の嫁認識（？って、/procのノードへの書き込みでできたりしないのかなって思ったりしました？
<chonan> あ、usbhidがどうしてもattachしたがるんですわ、あれ
<chonan> options usbhid quirks=0x2047:0xffe7:0x4 なおまじないを /etc/modprobe.d に置いて置かないといけないんです
<mocchi> ふむふむ
<chonan> ものすごく真面目にやるなら、upstreamに採用してもらうよう活動して、usbhid側でブラックリストに書いてもらう必要がありまして
<chonan> ネタなドライバだし、そこまでやらんでも良いかなと
<chonan> ああ、でも
<mocchi> ？
<chonan> みやさとさんとか、いっぺいさん感謝してたでござるよ
<chonan> 自作増刊の Libreビルドねたも、いくやさん居なかったら実現できなかったって
<chonan> で、次は音声認識しないといけないですか?もしかしてw
<mocchi> ちょw
<chonan> まあ、ハメ外したのはともかくとして部数伸びるといいなあと思うのでした。
<mocchi> そうですねぇ。
<mako_reactor> 笑Ubuntuはあなたのたわごとは、あなたの顔の内側に入れて持っているようなものです。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> mako_reactor: I don't understand you.
#ubuntu-jp 2012-12-04
<CQN> mozcに詳しい人いますか
<CQN> 入力するときに中国語の漢字が出てきています
<CQN> http://i.imgur.com/ajqz5.png
<CQN> その事例には旧字体の形と同じなんだけど、旧字体ではなくて中国語特定の場合もあるそうです
<Emmanuel_Chanel> CQN: 私はわかりません…詳しい人が見つかるといいですね…
#ubuntu-jp 2012-12-07
<nero21jp> こんにちわ
#ubuntu-jp 2013-12-03
<hito_jp> こんばんはなんだけど小林さんいないですね……
<jkbys> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<mizuno_> こんばんは
<hito_jp> 議事録ムリです！　進捗だめです！　おうちかえりたいです！
<jkbys> 進捗だめですってなんか流行ってるんですか
<hito_jp> うぬ。会話が見えないのかみんな死んでるのかどっちでしょ
<jkbys> 誰も何も書いていないからだと思われる
<jkbys> 議事録いける人はいないかな
<mizuno_> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20131203
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mizuno_> 頭痛で死んでるので、抜けとかあったらゴメン
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<jkbys> チームレポートは書いた
<jkbys> ほかは特に無さそうだ
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/
<jkbys> [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> 更新もなさそうだ
<mizuno_> ほい
<jkbys> OSC Tokyo
<jkbys> 申し込みが始まっている
<jkbys> [ ] 誰が申し込む？
<jkbys> 誰かな
<mizuno_> いつものパターンならhitoさんか柴田さんか
<mizuno_> 締切が年明けなので、来週でもいいかなーと思いますけど
<jkbys> hitoさん忙しそうだし来週でいいか
<jkbys> 来週も忙しそうだけど
<mizuno_> いいと思うです
<jkbys> OBOBOBOBOBOBOSC Tokyo
<jkbys> 申し込みが始まっている
<mizuno_> そういえば、3/22のOSC浜松も
<jkbys> なんかへんなの貼り付けてしまった
<jkbys> 浜松か
<mizuno_> そんなに遠くないし、地方はできれば行きたいなーと思ってます
<mizuno_> 次回以降の議題で
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> では終わりかな
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日でいいですか
<mizuno_> はい
<hito_jp> はい
<mizuno_> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20131203
<jkbys> 10日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<nagakazu> こんにちは。ディストリビューションのネット公開、会場配布についてお聞きしたいのですがよろしいでしょうか
<hito_jp> 問題なさげな気がするけど誰か議事録の送信を……（作業中
<mizuno_> どなたか送信をー
<mizuno_> ちょーなんさんいますかー？
<hito_jp> ping > chonan
<hito_jp> ええと、特に制約はないのでずらずら質問を流して頂くのがいいと思います。nagakazuさん  >
<nagakazu> あ、そうですか。すいません
<chonan> むう、議事録の送信ですね ( 意識失ってた、ごめんなさい )
<chonan> 送信承ります
<nagakazu> 来年の4月ごろ、自作したディストリビューションを会場配布（実際に配布するのはわたしではありませんが）することになりましたが、この際のソースコードの公開はどうすればいいんでしょうか
<nagakazu> そのディストリビューションは数十人ほどに配布する予定でいます。ネット公開の場合は、同じサーバーにディストリビューションに内蔵しているソフトのコードを一緒に置けばいいはずですよね
<hito_jp> ええと、ごめんなさい、そもそもの話がわからないのですが、「自作したディストリビューション」というのはubuntuベースで、
<hito_jp> GPLなやつが混じっている、という理解でいいでしょうか？
<nagakazu> そうです。
<hito_jp> そして「配布」というのは、CDメディア？
<hito_jp> （もしくはDVD等の光学メディア？）
<nagakazu> はい
<hito_jp> であれば、そのメディアの印刷面か、もしくは中身に「こうすればソースコードが入手できるよ」というのが書いてあればOKです。
<nagakazu> その際はのURLは、使用したソフトウェアのホームページ等のソースコードページでいいんですか？
<hito_jp> ええと、状況によって違いますが、たいていの場合は偽な気がします。
<hito_jp> まずUbuntuパッケージなものはアーカイブサーバーにソースがあるのでこれでOKという話にできます。
<hito_jp> という前提を組み込んで頂いて、「使用したソフトウェア」が特段の配慮を必要とするものになりそうな感じでしょうか？
<nagakazu> Ubuntuレポジトリに入っているものと、できればUbuntuJapaneseTermの制作物も入れさせていただきたいと思っています。
<hito_jp> ええと、カスタム具合が見えてこないのでいまいち良くわからないのですが、
<hito_jp> 1) 厳密にやる場合
<hito_jp> This software is released for free public use under several licenses.
<hito_jp> It is provided without warranty, without even implied warranty of
<hito_jp> merchantability, satisfactoriness or fitness for a particular use.
<hito_jp> See the license text included with each program for details.
<hito_jp> Source code for Ubuntu [[[Japanese Remix]]] can be downloaded from
<hito_jp> [[[http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.jp/releases/10.04/source/]]] or can be
<hito_jp> ordered from [[[Ubuntu Japanese Team (http://www.ubuntulinux.jp)]]]
<hito_jp> at the cost of the media and shipping.
<hito_jp> Ubuntu, the Ubuntu logo and Canonical are registered trademarks of
<hito_jp> Canonical Ltd.
<hito_jp> みたいな文面を入れる＆http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.jp/releases/10.04/source/ に、「CDに含まれるパッケージ全てについて、CD作ったタイミングでapt-get sourceしたもの」を固めて準備する
<hito_jp> 2) それなりに許してもらえるだろうという配慮でやる場合
<hito_jp> ↑にある文面を入れてとりあえず良しとする（こっからソースが落とせるよ的な記述は削除）
<hito_jp> のどちらかになります。純粋に正しいのは1) です。
<nagakazu> なるほど。
<hito_jp> 1) の場合のソースISOはどこで公開すれば……みたいな話にもなるので、もしDVDであれば、ソースをあらかじめ入れてしまう、という方法もありますね。
<nagakazu> できればCDにしたいのでその方法以外で何かありますか？
<hito_jp> CDだとそもそも収まらないような気がするんですが、そのあたりは大丈夫でしょうか。
<hito_jp> （CDサイズに収めようとすると相当な努力と根性と職人芸が必要になります）
<hito_jp> で、それを突破しても、「正しい」方法はたぶん無いですね……。
<nagakazu> えっと、Lubuntuベースにして、なるべく軽量化を図るつもりです。説明不足ですいません。
<hito_jp> あとは、3) ソースISOがほしければここに問い合わせろ、とメールアドレスを書いておくちぅ手はあります。
<hito_jp> 配布終了から3年かなんか維持しないといけません。けっこう面倒くさいです。
<nagakazu> CDケースに紙を入れて
<nagakazu> その紙に先ほどの文章を書けば一応大丈夫ですか？
<hito_jp> 2) でやるってことでしょうか。その場合は、「大丈夫ではないですが、まあぜんぜんダメではないですねぇ」ぐらいののらりくらりした回答になります。
<nagakazu> 1)をする場合、「CDに含まれるパッケージ全てについて、CD作ったタイミングでapt-get sourceしたもの」を別のDVD等に焼いておいておけば良い、ということなんでしょうか
<nagakazu> [[[http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.jp/releases/10.04/source/]]]では、10.04なんですが、バージョンは13.10でも大丈夫でしょうか。
<hito_jp> ええと、いや、これはご自身で準備して頂くものですよ。
<hito_jp> 1) についてはyesです。3) も事実上同じことを事前にしておく必要があります。
<hito_jp> 1) と 3) のちがいは、作ったISOをダウンロード可能にするか、手数料をとって郵送なりで対応するかの違いになります。
<nagakazu> たしか、ソースコードを提供する際の配達料金をもらうことはライセンス違反にはならなかったはずですね
<hito_jp> はい、メディア料+配達料金+常識的な範囲の手数料、はセーフです。
<nagakazu> ここから元ソースが入手できるという文書と、配布物のソースはここから入手できます、という2つの文書が必要になるのですね
<hito_jp> ん？　その文書は同じもののような……
<hito_jp> ああそうか、説明がわるかったです。
<hito_jp> 「配布する人が」ソースの提供について責任を追うので、
<nagakazu> はい。
<hito_jp> その実現方法として「ここにソースがあります」と1つにするか、「こことここにソースがあります」という2つの文書にするかは、どちらでもよいかと。
<nagakazu> 1)にする場合、どちらにしてもこちら側がディストリビューションまとまったソースを提供しなければいけないのですよね
<hito_jp> はい、いろんなことをうっちゃって2) にするのでなければ（＝1か3にするなら）やらないといけません。
<hito_jp> 現実的には、3) の準備だけして、問い合わせが来たら対応します、というのがいいかなぁと思います。
<nagakazu> そうですね。相談してみます。
<nagakazu> ちなみに、インターネット上で公開する場合は、先ほどの文書とｍapt-get sourceしたものと、isoを一緒に公開するだけで良いのですか、
<hito_jp> はい、そのように理解しています。
<nagakazu> 例えば、sourceforgeで公開するならば、そのプロジェクト内にいっしょにおいて置けばよいのですか？
<hito_jp> はい。
<nagakazu> わかりました。
<hito_jp> ごめんなさい、そろそろ移動しないと家に帰りつけないのでこのあたりで……
<nagakazu> お忙しい中お付き合いいただきありがとうございました
#ubuntu-jp 2013-12-06
<molinero> ご挨拶
<chivito> 私は中華料理を食べたい
<chivito> 私は蒸し中国のパンが食べたい
<seiya> すべてのグリーティング
<seiya> 私はスペイン語を話すことを学びたい
#ubuntu-jp 2014-12-02
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは今日はスキップでもいいかなと思い始めました（訳：ねむい）
<jkbys> こんばんは
<jkbys> 議題ないし人少ないしスキップかな
<hito_jp> それではおやすみなさい（サスペンドに入りながら）
#ubuntu-jp 2015-12-01
<hito_jp> だるい……（病みかけ）
